# Viper 160XV - no valet switch



## eng228

Hi,

I had the Viper alarm installed 5-6 years ago. Recently purchased a replacement transmitter, but I'm unable to program as there doesn't seem to be a valet switch. Of course the company that installed the system is out of business. 

Any advice or should I just find another installer?

Thank you.


----------



## jaggerwild

eng228 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had the Viper alarm installed 5-6 years ago. Recently purchased a replacement transmitter, but I'm unable to program as there doesn't seem to be a valet switch. Of course the company that installed the system is out of business.
> 
> Any advice or should I just find another installer?
> 
> Thank you.


 Did you look good under the dash board? Also it may be tucked up underneath so only they can get to it.


----------



## eng228

I think I’ve been pretty thorough in searching under the dash. I just downloaded the installation manual, so I’m going to trace the wires this weekend. Thanks.


----------



## jaggerwild

eng228 said:


> I think I’ve been pretty thorough in searching under the dash. I just downloaded the installation manual, so I’m going to trace the wires this weekend. Thanks.


 Did you look at the unit to see if its even plugged in? I used to keep them so they had to come back to use.


----------



## lcurle

green and purple wires to a red push button switch.


----------



## eng228

There is something plugged into the port that, per the installation manual, should be the valet switch. I gently tried to pull the wires out, thinking that the switch has been tucked up in there, but they wouldn't come.

I also noticed that there is also some elctrical tape wrapped around each of the wires, so it looks like it has been spliced into something. I couldn't follow the wires far enough into the dash to see where.

Thanks to all for the help.


----------



## jaggerwild

eng228 said:


> There is something plugged into the port that, per the installation manual, should be the valet switch. I gently tried to pull the wires out, thinking that the switch has been tucked up in there, but they wouldn't come.
> 
> I also noticed that there is also some elctrical tape wrapped around each of the wires, so it looks like it has been spliced into something. I couldn't follow the wires far enough into the dash to see where.
> 
> Thanks to all for the help.


 They may have spliced it to extent its length, then I'd check the glove box or a switch(on the dash)that is not being used.


----------



## eng228

So far no luck tracing the wires or finding a switch anyplace on the dash or the glove box, etc.

Assuming that there is a switch plugged in and the wires are not spliced to by pass, could I purchase another switch and just replace what is plugged into the port?
If so, does anyone know what I should get and where (i.e. Radio Shack)?

Thanks.


----------



## jaggerwild

eng228 said:


> So far no luck tracing the wires or finding a switch anyplace on the dash or the glove box, etc.
> 
> Assuming that there is a switch plugged in and the wires are not spliced to by pass, could I purchase another switch and just replace what is plugged into the port?
> If so, does anyone know what I should get and where (i.e. Radio Shack)?
> 
> Thanks.


 You could contact DEI in my signature or if you have a local car alarm place they will sell you one. Radio shack may also have them. Just make sure the molex plug is the same as the units female plug.


----------



## Snoopdogie187

They are listed on ebay and a few other online sites (forget the names though but a google search should work). really any switch that fits the plug (like jaggerwild said) will work so you may just choose to get it locally, I just wanted to give you the option of online if you arent that close to any places that sell it.


----------

